# Smallmouth



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm surprised that there is not a dedicated area for smallmouth. Or at least more talk about them on this forum. Lake Erie is supposed to be one of the best destinations for them. What's the deal regarding this? Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

It's because bass are the sacred fish! Jk. I fully agree but I think there is a taboo


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

No serious bass fisherman would keep them. Most eyes go in the cooler. Lake Erie has pretty restrictive season dates and limits on them. Must be a lot of fish hogs out there. Too bad! I'm a newer boat owner looking for some starting points. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

topwater said:


> It's because bass are the sacred fish! Jk. I fully agree but I think there is a taboo
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Don't understand it myself. how can you *not* talk about such a cool fish! Maybe it's because I'm not an old hand at it. Went up several times last spring with my BIL to 'Bula. Just fishing around the breakwalls and out the east shore a bit. Man! It was personal best after personal best! All were released even though there was one I wanted to keep really bad! My BIL and I estimated it at about 8lbs! I wanted it for the wall, but it was during the closed season, so I carefully resuscitated it and watched it swim away. 

To that end I bought a seamstress' tape measure and a Sharpie and put them in my box. That way, when I hang another hog (my BIL assures me there are bigger ones around), I can get the measurements and have a replica mount made. You're right, Smallies are the sacred fish! They're just too cool to kill! 

P.S. One day at 'Bula I caught "only" 4 Smallies, including the big one referenced above. When I got home, I noticed that my hands were aching. My hands were aching from catching 4 freaking fish! It was a great feeling. Smallies are like Pit Bulls with scales and fins!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm surprised also.You catch a few smallies and when you catch a walleye its like reeling in a wet rag lol.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

There is not a dedicated area for Lake Erie walleye or perch either but they seem to find their way onto the Lake Erie reports section.....


----------



## Brewster the Rooster (Mar 7, 2011)

I have posted several times in the past asking for help with Smallies and the posts go largely ignored, and yet if you have a walleye or perch question the replys fill 3 pages. I don't get it. Maybe no one knows much about them on Erie, or maybe Bass guys are more tight-lipped. Either way it's frustrating. I live 5 hours away and love Erie, but it's hard to make the drive without a little local info.

"Well behaved women rarely become famous"


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it comes down to two things. 

1. There are way more guys fishing for walleye than do bass.
2. Walleye are migrating all over the lake. They are not pinned on structure like bass are so giving up information isnt giving up your secret spot. Tell everyone on here where your best bass rock pile is and you won't get near it the next time out.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I miss catching smallies like I used to around marblehead.. Anymore it seems like like there is a huge increase in largemouth bass..


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Smallmouth have a migration pattern too, don't they? What do smallmouth do during each seasonal transition?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

steimy said:


> i think it comes down to two things.
> 
> 1. There are way more guys fishing for walleye than do bass.
> 2. Walleye are migrating all over the lake. They are not pinned on structure like bass are so giving up information isnt giving up your secret spot. Tell everyone on here where your best bass rock pile is and you won't get near it the next time out.




yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp 

here's some


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Caught these two fridays a go the 7th. We caught around 30 within a couple hrs on blade baits. Anywhere around Pele is good right now.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bass fisherman are tight lipped about it and way less guys fishing for them. They are pretty easy to catch.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

We actually get anoyed by them when Jig fishing for eye's in the spring. I am not saying they are fun but my group tends to get a little disappointed when you set the hook and the fish runs all over the place and then a little airel action-this is what happend when you get hooked on eye fishing and become dedicated to filling the cooler- even though we do c & r the walleye some time when we have enough in the freezer.

We have caught our share of bruisers (our nick name for big smallies).


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

3-3lb crappieonmywall said:


> Smallmouth have a migration pattern too, don't they? What do smallmouth do during each seasonal transition?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


From my experience I'd have to say yes. My BIL and I only fished around 'Bula harbor and out the east shoreline a bit. He only has a 16' boat, so we're not venturing way out there, and conditions have to be right to even do what we do. As long as the water temps were in the low to mid 50's the smallies were there. As soon as the water temps got into the upper 50's and low 60's they disappeared. We figured they moved out to deeper water or just followed whatever bait they were eating. 

And you don't have to get really "scientific" about it. When fishing around the breakwalls we would throw or jig just about anything. Try stuff until you find what works. And our "secret" spot is available to anyone. Out best day there, numbers wise, we boated about 30 smallies. The hot spot was inside the breakwall right at the old "Bula lighthouse! We must have caught a dozen in a 60-70 yard stretch. Fishing the shoreline out east, we'd just troll Deep Husky Jerks or Reef Runners in a zig zag pattern from 15 to 25 FOW out past the 2 electric plants or whatever they are.

I know a lot of guys go to Erie to fill coolers, and there's nothing wrong with that. If there are crappie, walleye or perch available where we can get to them, we'll happily do the same. But bass, especially smallies, are different. Some guys just don't understand it, just like my Mom can't understand it. "How can you go catch all those fish and not bring any home?" 

I've also noticed that there is a bass discussion page available here. I haven't checked it out, but I suspect it may be dominated by largemouth. Nothing wrong with those fish either. I fish for them and enjoy catching them, but they just don't compare with smallies!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Bass fisherman are tight lipped about it and way less guys fishing for them. They are pretty easy to catch.


Could you take me smallmouth bass fishing next July? I promise not to publicise your spots but I would like to experience this easy fishing of which you speak.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Bassers are a tight lipped bunch,also far fewer folks fish for them compared to eyes or even yellow perch.They seem harder to catch nowadays for me at least.10 years ago drifting with tubes off Vermillon worked great some days.Trolling worked well too.The clearer water . . . . short of dynamite I welcome hot tips for catching smallies [no live bait] :clover:


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

firstflight111 said:


> yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp
> 
> Were these fish caught this fall? How deep, what area of the lake west, central, or eastern? Can you help the discussion more? Thanks?
> 
> ...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel like smallmouth fishing is something you have to learn yourself. I fish the Black heavily for them and always get pigs. I learned pretty much by my self because my posts would go ignored. I suggest everyone else does the same.


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

KingFisher89 said:


> Caught these two fridays a go the 7th. We caught around 30 within a couple hrs on blade baits. Anywhere around Pele is good right now.


Nice fish KingFisher! Pele is a bit far for me to go. I have tried around Green, went all the way around it with no luck. Did mark fish on SW corner some nice drop offs there... Ever ( anyone ) fish there with success? Thanks!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I feel like smallmouth fishing is something you have to learn yourself. I fish the Black heavily for them and always get pigs. I learned pretty much by my self because my posts would go ignored. I suggest everyone else does the same.


The Black... Isn't that river fishing? Pretty sure I can handle catching them I just couldn't find any this summer or fall. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

My partner and I are still doing real well on the smallmouth.We've been launching out of Mazurik for the last several weekends and running out to Pelee Island.We've had both good numbers,and very good size.Most fish have been between four and a half to five and a half pounds,with a couple over six as well.In November we were mostly fishing around 18'-22' deep.In the last couple of weeks we've had the best luck between 25'-28'deep.The majority of fish have come from drop-shotting or tubes,we've had a couple of days when vertically jigging spoons produced well also.I can't answer for anybody else regarding the bass fishing on Lake Erie,but I fish it 2 or 3 times a week from early spring through early winter exclusively for bass,and I'm more than happy to offer a tip here or there through a PM.At the moment,it looks like the weather isn't going to cooperate this coming weekend,but it's still early in the week.The water has been very clear at Pelee the last three weekends,and the water temps have been running from 38 to about 41 in that time span.As a word of caution if you do go out there,be careful of all of the marker buoys and nets/w ropes,they're all over the place out there.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> My partner and I are still doing real well on the smallmouth.We've been launching out of Mazurik for the last several weekends and running out to Pelee Island.We've had both good numbers,and very good size.Most fish have been between four and a half to five and a half pounds,with a couple over six as well.In November we were mostly fishing around 18'-22' deep.In the last couple of weeks we've had the best luck between 25'-28'deep.The majority of fish have come from drop-shotting or tubes,we've had a couple of days when vertically jigging spoons produced well also.I can't answer for anybody else regarding the bass fishing on Lake Erie,but I fish it 2 or 3 times a week from early spring through early winter exclusively for bass,and I'm more than happy to offer a tip here or there through a PM.At the moment,it looks like the weather isn't going to cooperate this coming weekend,but it's still early in the week.The water has been very clear at Pelee the last three weekends,and the water temps have been running from 38 to about 41 in that time span.As a word of caution if you do go out there,be careful of all of the marker buoys and nets/w ropes,they're all over the place out there.


The east side is like a mine field, definitely wanna be careful


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey i think the canadian bass season closes at the end of november, i dont want to be that guy but dont want anyone getting in trouble, i hate when those smallies bite when your "walleye" fishing though.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah they are out of season, just means no keeping them. My mother in law was telling me I couldn't catch them when I was up there. I told her I can't put a sign up on my line to say "sorry no smallies allow" 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

coachfozz said:


> Yeah they are out of season, just means no keeping them. My mother in law was telling me I couldn't catch them when I was up there. I told her I can't put a sign up on my line to say "sorry no smallies allow"
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Direct and to the point you are breaking the law. Closed season means in no way can you target that species period.

Just saying


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Bass fisherman are tight lipped about it and way less guys fishing for them. They are pretty easy to catch.


Ha, and I always thought walleye are pretty easy to catch. Maybe I should fish a walleye tourney with you and you can come fish a bass tourney with me. How could we lose?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Whopper said:


> Direct and to the point you are breaking the law. Closed season means in no way can you target that species period.
> 
> Just saying


Sorry, but I think you're mistaken, unless Canadian fishing regs have gotten utterly ridiculous. Anywhere else that I've fished, a "closed season" means no fish of that particular species in your possession. In other words, if you catch one, you unhook it and release it ASAP. For instance, during Ohio's closed season for smallies on Lake Erie, we fished for smallies but released them all, which we would do anyway. Also, Pennsylvania has closed seasons on many species including smallmouth, largemouth, and walleye. In their regs book it specifies that should you catch one of these species during it's closed season you are to release the fish, unharmed, as soon as you can, and that *tournaments* for that species of fish are not allowed.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

You can fish for bass as long as they are released immediately,same as in Ohio during the spawn.If any state,or Canada tried to create and enforce a law that made it illegal to catch bass,they would have to outlaw all fishing during that time,bass don't know they're not allowed to grab a Stinger spoon!


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Harbor Hunter said:


> You can fish for bass as long as they are released immediately,same as in Ohio during the spawn.If any state,or Canada tried to create and enforce a law that made it illegal to catch bass,they would have to outlaw all fishing during that time,bass don't know they're not allowed to grab a Stinger spoon!


I am not mistaken, read their regulations. You can not target out of season fish period. If you catch an out of season fish you must release it immediately. Ontario's regs are different than the State of Ohio's, it's not legal to do C&R on close season species.
So if an angler targets a species like coach fizz claimed, it's a violation.

This is a common misconception that a lot of anglers have crossing the border to fish.

Been doing Canadian trips for over 35 years and always played by their rules.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

When I lower a jigging spoon over the side of my boat,regardless of the time of year,who is it to say what species of fish I'm targeting? This makes about as much sense as fishing in a lake loaded with crappies and bluegills but saying you can only "target" one or the other,even though they both bite the same things.Every bass I catch does get released this time of year,so I guess if I accidentally catch one or two while I'm drop-shotting for walleye or perch I'm okay-lol.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Whopper said:


> Direct and to the point you are breaking the law. Closed season means in no way can you target that species period.
> 
> Just saying


Never said I was targeting any species. I just said I can't put a sign on my line to tell bass not to bite my line.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've heard that a good number of smallies migrate up the lower stretches of the rivers to spawn in the spring. Would be good to target them at the river mouths at this time. Also, I would be that they are spawning off the islands and hang out there for a while after the spawn until the water heats up. I love catching smallies, but haven't had a chance to target them on lake erie.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

3-3lb crappieonmywall said:


> No serious bass fisherman would keep them. Most eyes go in the cooler. Lake Erie has pretty restrictive season dates and limits on them. Must be a lot of fish hogs out there. Too bad! I'm a newer boat owner looking for some starting points.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


probably right that no "serious bass fisherman would keep them" but a good number of serious fishermen would......that's probably one reason you don't see much talk here. 

Thing is Lake Erie fishermen tend to be hard working practical people, in general, we want the reward of fine food for our time, cash, and effort. I'm sure there are a good number of silent dedicated C & R bass guys that call Eries ports their home ground, but most people that spend the money and efforts bank on the heritage and tradition of also having summer fish frys, freezer fish for lent, ect.....Walleye and perch are better suited to that, not that bass taste bad though.

As to the "fish hog" comment I take offence, if people take advantage of the resource and take their legal limit so be it, it's their right for purchasing a licence and spending the time on the water....same principals that have so many freaking out about gun control speculation. 

As for the "restrictive season and limits" they are in place to encourage reproduction, goby predation of nests is a problem...how many "serious bass fishermen" still target them while they are spawning???? which is worse keeping them outside the spawn or pulling them from their nests to have their eggs eaten?

Now, my 2 cents on why they aren't talked about too much here...there are plenty of bass only sites, clubs, and groups; add the tournaments and those who fish them...These people are still vastly out numbered by those chasing Walleye and Perch. Then you add the vacation/tourist/charter people and they spend hard earned cash to play hard, they want to enjoy a great meal or two. For every person dedicated to chasing Erie's bass there are dozens chasing eyes and at least as many seeking perch


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

coachfozz said:


> Never said I was targeting any species. I just said I can't put a sign on my line to tell bass not to bite my line.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Don't fisherman have any morals today? Obviously you shouldn't be using small mouth gear out of season. Even though it's not the law, it's still wrong. 

It's like me sitting in my tree stand during September with a slug gun saying I'm hunting squirrels with it. It's just wrong.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Don't fisherman have any morals today? Obviously you shouldn't be using small mouth gear out of season. Even though it's not the law, it's still wrong.
> 
> It's like me sitting in my tree stand during September with a slug gun saying I'm hunting squirrels with it. It's just wrong.


The difference being your not going to shoot and release any deer you shoot.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Boss - hit is right on the head!!!

I use to target smallmouth when I was younger- has alot of fun especillay around the west harbor break wall and the shoreline near Avon. We had days where you could practically throw anything in your box at them and would produce a fish. We actually would get tired of casting and put out the old bobber with a worm.

Now we still catch a few and they tend to be big- dont see a-lot small ones which is concerning.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

For all of you guys still fishing for bass around Pelee-What dont you understand about Its a closed season.Go to the Fish Ontario website its the official web site of the Ministry of Natural Resources and check the link that says Fishing Regulations and then in the box that says Know before you go, open the link to Open Seasons and read it and for some of you read it again. Cant wait for all of the guys fishing for them during a closed season trying to explain to the Warden using the same B.S. they are using on this site. And before I get crap about some of the states having a catch and release season during their Closed or as some call it the No Possession season, I'm not talking about that I'm talking about the closed season in Canada.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

3-3lb crappieonmywall said:


> firstflight111 said:
> 
> 
> > yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp
> ...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Guys, please stay on the topic and not hijack the OP's thread.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

3-3lb crappieonmywall said:


> I'm surprised that there is not a dedicated area for smallmouth. Or at least more talk about them on this forum. Lake Erie is supposed to be one of the best destinations for them. What's the deal regarding this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And there you have it. A great number of the 39 replies should be answer enough to your question.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Sorry, but I think you're mistaken, unless Canadian fishing regs have gotten utterly ridiculous. Anywhere else that I've fished, a "closed season" means no fish of that particular species in your possession. In other words, if you catch one, you unhook it and release .


Sorry, but in this case you are mistaken. You can not "target" a species in Canada during the "closed" season. 

I have been checked around Pelee on number occasions by the authorities while fishing for walleye in the spring prior to the smallmouth season opening. I can assure you that they made it *extremely* clear to me that targeting smallmouth during the closed season was not something they took lightly. They came along side us and asked to see the lures on our rods. They had seen us catch a couple of smallmouth from wherever they were watching from with binoculars. We were at the time fishing weight forwards. Had we had tubes on we would have been cooked.

Someone will now ask, "how can they prove that you are targeting smallmouth?" Your are in a foreign country, if *they* believe you are targeting smallmouth I don't think them needing to prove it even comes into play.


Where to find smallmouth in Erie? In the spring any rocky area from Vermilion to Lorain, Eastlake to Astabula 6-20 ft will hold smallmouth pre spawn. In the fall fish the same areas but deeper, 14-26 ft, at least that has been my experience. I don't fish for them in the summer so I have no clue.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

The best advice I could give would be to Fish Dunkirk NY during the spawn around the docks at the municiple ramp.Tube baits.


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

I have gained much information from this thread . Thanks for all the posts. Do all the smallies head that far north and east or can I look for for a certain depth post spawn? I fish from Catawba to the castle mostly. Not asking for GPS numbers but will that area hold them in any numbers if I find the right structure?


----------

